# What mouse are you using?



## Noam Guterman (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm currently using a not too exciting Microsoft Wireless 5000 mouse, and time did its thing and now the mousewheel's top layer has fallen, and I'm planning on buying something more fancy, or DAW-friendly. I have my eyes on the new Logitech MX Master which has an extra horizontal mousewheel that could be handy instead of the old shift+mousewheel. Another option is going with a trackball, like the Kensington Expert, or the Logitech M570.

*TL;DR*
What is your favorite mouse?
And also, Trackball vs Regular mouse (vs Touchpads etc.)?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 4, 2015)

I use a gaming mouse: 

Mostly because I love setting mousebinds and clicking a side button to open up the instrument panel or another one to open up effects rack, etc. etc. It's so convenient, especially since I'm currently composing from a dorm without a MIDI keyboard.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 4, 2015)

The pic isn't showing. What model are you using?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Nov 4, 2015)

Gaming mouse here too - Logitech G502.

I love all the extra buttons and the wealth of features and options. Took me a couple days to get used to the new mouse and to get my head around all the options, but now I consider it the best investment I've made for quite a while. This thing simply lets me work a lot faster. Great!


----------



## JunoVHS (Nov 4, 2015)

ive used the kensington expert mouse trackball for years now


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 4, 2015)

Yep, this:


Used a Mac Magic Mouse for a while but my wrist started to hurt so I switched and problem gone!


----------



## muk (Nov 5, 2015)

Logitech Performance Mx. It's comfortable to use over long times, good build quality, easy to use, has all the necessary features. I also like the fact that it is wireless, but uses a recharcheable battery. When the battery is low you can simply use it like any wired mouse until it is recharged. Finally, the price is absolutely right on this one.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 5, 2015)

SteelSeries Ikari - Gaming mouse, good for both fun and fun (work).


----------



## pmountford (Nov 5, 2015)

Kensington Orbit trackball - great for quickly moving the mouse around multi-monitor setups.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 5, 2015)

Logitech Performance MX, best mouse I have ever used. So good that I bought two in case I need a spare.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 5, 2015)

Razer Deathadder right now.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm using a Kensington Expert Mouse Trackball. Took a while to adjust from Mouse to Trackball but now I have I'm not sure I would ever go back.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 5, 2015)

How's the Kensington Expert at quick edits, cuts, drags and tiny movements? It's essential to my workflow and I fear using a trackball will slow me down. What are you thoughts on this?


----------



## JC_ (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been using the Logitech M570 trackball mouse for a long time. It's not clunky like a lot of old school trackballs.


----------



## pkm (Nov 5, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> How's the Kensington Expert at quick edits, cuts, drags and tiny movements? It's essential to my workflow and I fear using a trackball will slow me down. What are you thoughts on this?



Perfect, as long as you don't map any two-button commands.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 5, 2015)

kensington expert mouse trackball


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 5, 2015)

I narrowed my options to the Logitech G502 vs Kensington Expert.. Can't decide. I wish stores had a try before you buy policy with trackballs :D


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 5, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> The pic isn't showing. What model are you using?


Redragon Mammoth. Fairly cheap, and very high quality. Comes with software letting you assign every button to every imaginable bind.


----------



## tack (Nov 5, 2015)

Now I say this with a heavy heart and in full consideration of the fact that both my parents fall into this camp, but I find you trackball users morally reprehensible and I prefer not to associate with you.

P.S. Logitech G700S user here. It's nice because it's wireless but it operates identically to a corded mouse while charging, and has several buttons for mapping to DAW functions. I see the MX Master functions while charging too, and it looks like an interesting design with the horizontal wheel. I'll be curious to hear from those who use it.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 5, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> Redragon Mammoth. Fairly cheap, and very high quality. Comes with software letting you assign every button to every imaginable bind.


Is it comfortable for very long session times?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 5, 2015)

tack said:


> P.S. Logitech G700S user here. It's nice because it's wireless but it operates identically to a corded mouse while charging, and has several buttons for mapping to DAW functions. I see the MX Master functions while charging too, and it looks like an interesting design with the horizontal wheel. I'll be curious to hear from those who use it.


According to my findings, people are complaining thus far that the Master MX's horizontal wheel only works on spreadsheets and net browsing, and not for software like Photoshop or Cubase..
By the time they will address those issues I will probably have another mouse already tho


----------



## lumcas (Nov 5, 2015)

Another happy Logitech Performance MX user here. Should think about buying a spare one too


----------



## PeterKorcek (Nov 5, 2015)

Logitech G502 - feels nice in the hand (that's what she said), many buttons and it's a gaming mouse


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 5, 2015)

Gaming mouse here too—Razer DeathAdder Chroma. They're optimized for long-term comfort so I've always had a good time with them. The Magic Mouse may be cool but it's way too short for those of us with large hands, and I can do the gestures on a Magic Trackpad instead.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a Rapier Verbatim V1. It's a very cheap gaming mouse. I wanted something inexpensive that has a side button. It even lights up blue!

I could work with any random mouse, I really don't care ... as long as it isn't that piece of crap that they hook up to a Mac. I was forced to work on one for some time and I wanted to smash the mouse against the wall.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 5, 2015)

lumcas said:


> Another happy Logitech Performance MX user here. Should think about buying a spare one too


Does this only work if you plug in the USB dongle?


----------



## Pietro (Nov 5, 2015)

Logitech Master MX. A really good one. Gestures are very useful, and they are finally programable per app. Logitech software plus StrokesPlus is the most time saving combo ever. Basically with the additional software you can program whatever JunkieXL does with his screen, but with the mouse gestures and/or keyboard shortcuts.

- Piotr


----------



## scarred bunny (Nov 5, 2015)

Still using my good old corded Logitech M500. Works fine and suits my hand and mousing technique (yes, there is such a thing ) very well and has never given me any problems. I've been looking for a replacement though as I'd like more programmable buttons than it has, but I've had a hard time finding anything in the appropriate size and shape. I'm rather picky with that. There are some interesting suggestions here though that warrant further investigation. 

I did try a Kensington trackball, but ultimately I went back to the regular mouse for most work. I have my master keyboard off to the side along with a secondary screen and a second computer keyboard and the trackball on top. It sits very well on the piano as it doesn't need a lot of room to move around - useful for doing some quick edits.

Also tried a Wacom tablet, but we never became good friends. Never gotten along with trackpads either. For me at least, the old fashioned mouse is still the best. 



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I could work with any random mouse, I really don't care ... as long as it isn't that piece of crap that they hook up to a Mac. I was forced to work on one for some time and I wanted to smash the mouse against the wall.



Funny you should say that. I had an Apple mouse once, possibly the Mighty Mouse or something like that. It had a flimsy scrolling ball that was very imprecise, to right-click you had to lift your left finger off of its surface entirely, and there was some odd side-click feature involving squeezing both sides of it really hard. I was hugely impressed - I don't think I could have devised a more unergonomic destroyer-of-hands torture device even if I tried.


----------



## lumcas (Nov 5, 2015)

mc_deli said:


> Does this only work if you plug in the USB dongle?


I had to try it and the answer is yes. I have the dongle plugged into my apple keyboard, works great. USB cable can be used only for recharging.


----------



## brett (Nov 5, 2015)

Wowpen joy vertical mouse for ergonomic reasons. Couldn't make the kensington work for me


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 5, 2015)

scarred bunny said:


> I was hugely impressed - I don't think I could have devised a more unergonomic destroyer-of-hands torture device even if I tried.





Pietro said:


> Logitech software plus StrokesPlus is the most time saving combo ever. Basically with the additional software you can program whatever JunkieXL does with his screen, but with the mouse gestures and/or keyboard shortcuts.


Interesting. Never heard of that software. What DAW-related gestures did you come up with?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 5, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> Is it comfortable for very long session times?


I have never felt anything uncomfortable while using it - works like a charm, and you can add or subtract weight to the mouse depending on personal preference. Also pretty darn useful to assign different profiles (I have one for DAW work, one for gaming, etc.) and swap between them whenever you like. For reference, my hands are fairly small (can barely get the octave on a piano). Only minor issue is I wish they would include an option to completely deactivate the glowing lights on the mouse, but it's not a big deal since they look pretty cool anyway.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 6, 2015)

Using a Mad CATZ R.A.T.5 - What makes it very useful in a DAW is that it has a second scroll wheel that allows me to scroll sideways as well.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 6, 2015)

razer naga - plenty of buttons for macros


----------



## Pietro (Nov 7, 2015)

Noam Guterman said:


> Interesting. Never heard of that software. What DAW-related gestures did you come up with?



StrokesPlus can turn a programmed mouse gesture(let's say swiping from left to right with right mouse button pressed) or a keystroke into a series of actions.

I use it mostly for Sibelius at this point. But basically, whatever you can do with mouse and keyboard, you can mockup with StrokesPlus. And sequence it. For example, making a tied 4 bar sustain note out of a single whatever lenght note. And insterting it into the score. This just scratches the surface. Want it simple? No problem, it is simple. Want something advanced? Sure, it can do advanced stuff. The only problem is that it doesn't get feedback from the host aplication. But it can ask the user (like how many times to repeat a certain action).

This is free software btw.

- Piotr


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 7, 2015)

Pietro said:


> StrokesPlus can turn a programmed mouse gesture(let's say swiping from left to right with right mouse button pressed) or a keystroke into a series of actions.
> 
> I use it mostly for Sibelius at this point. But basically, whatever you can do with mouse and keyboard, you can mockup with StrokesPlus. And sequence it. For example, making a tied 4 bar sustain note out of a single whatever lenght note. And insterting it into the score. This just scratches the surface. Want it simple? No problem, it is simple. Want something advanced? Sure, it can do advanced stuff. The only problem is that it doesn't get feedback from the host aplication. But it can ask the user (like how many times to repeat a certain action).
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty epic to me


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 8, 2015)

A few months back I got something similar to Repetitive Strain Injury in my right arm and couldn't work. After a small crisis a invested in ergonomics, for example a Mousetrapper Prime. I got used to it quite fast and I would say I work almost as fast on it as on a regular mouse and keyboard. However I still have a mouse as a complement for drawing curves and.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Nov 8, 2015)

Logitech G502


----------



## arnau (Nov 9, 2015)

Pietro said:


> StrokesPlus can turn a programmed mouse gesture(let's say swiping from left to right with right mouse button pressed) or a keystroke into a series of actions.
> 
> I use it mostly for Sibelius at this point. But basically, whatever you can do with mouse and keyboard, you can mockup with StrokesPlus. And sequence it. For example, making a tied 4 bar sustain note out of a single whatever lenght note. And insterting it into the score. This just scratches the surface. Want it simple? No problem, it is simple. Want something advanced? Sure, it can do advanced stuff. The only problem is that it doesn't get feedback from the host aplication. But it can ask the user (like how many times to repeat a certain action).
> 
> ...


Hi Pietro, thanks for your recommendation about StrokePlus, it's a great discovery!!


----------



## tack (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry for the thread necromancy, but for those of you who have the MX Master, can you comment on battery life? How long have you owned it and how often have you had to recharge it?

It seems that, frustratingly, every review on the face of the Internet was days after using the mouse and every one of them just reports what Logitech claims about battery life.

Also, the side wheel, is it ratcheted or free spin? Or is it also adaptive like the main wheel?

Thanks!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 29, 2016)

Regular mouse and that is a "Logitech MX 518" cable optical mouse which I am using since 2006, so yeah 10 years. Perfect mouse at least for me. The only thing what broke last year was the connector usb cable which I replaced by doing a little mouse operation :D


----------



## Ethos (Feb 29, 2016)

Takes up very little real estate on my desk. I can use it on my MIDI keyboard. Love it.


----------



## Pietro (Feb 29, 2016)

tack said:


> Sorry for the thread necromancy, but for those of you who have the MX Master, can you comment on battery life? How long have you owned it and how often have you had to recharge it?
> 
> It seems that, frustratingly, every review on the face of the Internet was days after using the mouse and every one of them just reports what Logitech claims about battery life.
> 
> ...



I've been using it since may, I believe. Working around 10h a day, this mouse needs to be charged every 6-7 days. Not a real problem, you can still use it while charging and the charging itself is quite quick. Something like 2-3h to full.

The side wheel is not something that I'm very happy about. It's kinda free spin, but it has a substential amount of resistance. Kinda weird to use. It also can't be used as a horizontal scroll in Cubase - even if it could, you wouldn't use it for that. The wheel has limited functionality, that you can assign to it.

I made my piece with it by assigning previous/next buttons to it, and basically mapping that in Sibelius to chromatic step down or up on selected notes. In Cubase, I don't really use it this wheel, but maybe I'll find a use for it at some point.

Good thing is, that now after a few software updates, all mouse settings are per application. So different functions can be mapped to different keys/gestures depending on what's the topmost window.

- Piotr


----------



## benuzzell (Feb 29, 2016)

Kensington Expert Mouse Trackball here. Used to use the Mac Magic Mouse, but found my wrist started aching after a long writing session. There was a bit of a learning curve going from mouse to trackball, but I don't regret it one bit. Great for precision editing as well as large-scale multi moniter usage. Well worth checking out!


----------



## d.healey (Feb 29, 2016)

Ethos said:


>


Yep, I use one of these too. Only problem is having to clean the ball socket every so often


----------



## OT_Tobias (Feb 29, 2016)

Logitech MX Master in the studio and MX Anywhere 2 on the road.

Battery lasts about a week, but I have a charging cord permanently plugged into pne of my screens ready to plug the mouse in whenever it goes into the red.


----------



## Pixelee (Feb 29, 2016)

I use the G600 Logitech. I have 9 of the 12 buttons binder. My right hand never leaves the mouse except when I use the midi keyboard.


----------



## handz (Feb 29, 2016)

I now have magic mouse as I switched to iMAC but maaan, this is really horrible mouse, looking for something nice to replace it with


----------



## Ethos (Feb 29, 2016)

d.healey said:


> Yep, I use one of these too. Only problem is having to clean the ball socket every so often


Ha! Yeah. Some pretty gross gunk collects in there sometimes.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry for the bump of an old thread, but how is a trackball for detailed work like MIDI editing?


----------



## samphony (Sep 2, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Sorry for the bump of an old thread, but how is a trackball for detailed work like MIDI editing?


It's awesome. If you never used one it takes a little getting used to but I personally prefer the trackball. I'll test this soon http://ergo.contourdesign.com/US/product/rollermouse-red/


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 2, 2016)

I just got a Kensington Slimblade - so far so good though I wish there was a modifier to make the scrolling use finer increments sometimes.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 2, 2016)

Switched to a Razer Naga - I quite like it.


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 3, 2016)

Kensington Pro trackball. Have used for many years. Much easier on my hand than any mouse, and just as good otherwise.


----------



## samphony (Sep 4, 2016)

5Lives said:


> I just got a Kensington Slimblade - so far so good though I wish there was a modifier to make the scrolling use finer increments sometimes.


It's the one I use since 8 years.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 4, 2016)

This older trackball: _Microsoft Trackball Explorer_.






Finding replacements is very difficult and expensive, was discontinued by manufacturer.


----------



## josefsnabb (Sep 4, 2016)

Ethos said:


> Takes up very little real estate on my desk. I can use it on my MIDI keyboard. Love it.



I use this as well and I love it, It take a couple of days to get used to it. Earlier I had problems with overstrained finger muscles using a regular mouse for years but this one solved that, now mainly only moving the thumb. A recommendation is to put it on an angled surface, so that the ball is raised higher in position, that´s even more convenient angle for your arm, there seems to be a few people who does that (picture to the left taken from an Amazon review):









I agree with d.healey about you have to clean the three sensors inside like once a week but it´s done in 30sec, it´s really worth it.


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ethos said:


> Takes up very little real estate on my desk. I can use it on my MIDI keyboard. Love it.



Using this too. Just bought last week and took me a day or 2 to get use to it. It makes a whole lot of difference from using a regular mouse.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Sep 4, 2016)

The Logitech G600 MMO mouse is awesome for composing. It has 20 buttons. I have lots of keybinds set up for Notion and it saves a lot of time.

http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g600-mmo-gaming-mouse

It also feels good in the hand and, unlike many other gaming mice I have tried, isn't too jittery.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 4, 2016)

My favourite mouse to date: http://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/g502-proteus-core-tunable-gaming-mouse
*Logitech G502*.
I've always preferred bigger mouses due to large hands, and this one feels great. Nice long clickers so my fingers don't have to curve. Programmable buttons that change function depending on what application you have open.
Quickly adjust tracking speed for greater accuracy when making finer adjustments. A continuous, free-spinning scroll wheel (think of the toilet paper scene from "The Party").
And a customisable weight system to change how heavy or light you like your mouse.

Shout-out to @sleepy hollow for the recommendation!


----------



## chillbot (Sep 4, 2016)

jdiggity and sleepy hollow are wrong this is the best mouse ever created:



Well, it doesn't exactly do the same thing... but what it did do is help to relieve 15 years of wrist pain. I've been diagnosed with carpal tunnel and repetitive stress injury in both hands, coming from years of 80-100 work weeks with terrible ergonomics. I've posted a lot on here about this stuff elsewhere (search ergorests). But this mouse, at this price... everyone on here should buy it and try it out immediately. You wouldn't think a $20 mouse would be all that good but it's amazing and I will never go back to anything else.

(The evoluent vertical mouse mentioned about is nice, but I found it to be heavier which puts more stress on my wrist, at 4x the price.)


----------



## Smikes77 (Sep 4, 2016)

Logitech 602 here


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 4, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> Your link or picture isn't showing chillbot, could you post it again?


Deactivate your adblocker and reload the page.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 4, 2016)

Logitech LS1 (discontinued model saddly) and colour is cinnamon. and i talk my music computer machines what i use coding and demoscene and graphics (i also my music computer for internet and graphics etc) i use other mouses.(Another LS1 and its colour is also another i think but still red),Amiga 1200 factory mouse... best mouse my hands is LS1 and want with wire becouse batteries are problem to me. i mean they go empty wrong time and where i live is sometimes hard get replacement batteries.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 4, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> Your link or picture isn't showing chillbot, could you post it again?



The amazon links show up weird. Search amazon or the internet for "anker vertical mouse" it will come up on amazon (in the US) for $19.99.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 5, 2016)

I know everyone will think I'm an idiot, but I love my Apple magic mouse. The ability to zoom and scroll in any direction with modifier keys with just a swipe, is crucial to my workflow. Sadly I only get about a year out of one, then it needs repair or replacement, but then again the climate where I've lived the last 3 years is tough on electronics and unlike my mics it doesn't get to live in a dry cabinet.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Sep 5, 2016)

https://evoluent.com/


----------



## JPQ (Sep 5, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> I know everyone will think I'm an idiot, but I love my Apple magic mouse. The ability to zoom and scroll in any direction with modifier keys with just a swipe, is crucial to my workflow. Sadly I only get about a year out of one, then it needs repair or replacement, but then again the climate where I've lived the last 3 years is tough on electronics and unlike my mics it doesn't get to live in a dry cabinet.



I dont think things are personal to me is fine if someone likes something even i dont like it. Its silly think what others think i prefer mouses with wire which also can sound weird for some user.


----------



## josefsnabb (Sep 6, 2016)

Marius Masalar said:


> Gaming mouse here too—Razer DeathAdder Chroma. They're optimized for long-term comfort so I've always had a good time with them. The Magic Mouse may be cool but it's way too short for those of us with large hands, and I can do the gestures on a Magic Trackpad instead.


I have been thinking to buy a Magic Trackpad as well, for the other hand to make zoom gestures. How is your experience working like that?


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 6, 2016)

chillbot said:


> jdiggity and sleepy hollow are wrong this is the best mouse ever created:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just ordered one. 
It's even cheaper in UK, £9.99 for the wired version. 
I'm quite satisfied with my Logitech G402 but if this improves comfort, it's worth a go I think.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice. Give it a day or two. Took me maybe two days to adapt and never looked back. Regular mice feel so awkwardly designed now.


----------



## mickeyl (Sep 6, 2016)

Intellimouse optical – since decades.


----------



## jsaras (Sep 6, 2016)

Whoever invented the wireless mouse should be ceremonially shot. They're all terrible.


----------



## tack (Sep 6, 2016)

jsaras said:


> Whoever invented the wireless mouse should be ceremonially shot. They're all terrible.


But somehow not because they are wireless, but because of unrelated obnoxious design decisions.

I still use a wireless mouse (Logitech G602), but yeah, none of them tick all my boxes.


----------



## 100khz (Sep 7, 2016)

leaning towards trackball based mouse, currently using magic mouse. How can i mimic the 2 finger swipe function of magic mouse to change desktop screens in mac? thats imp since i use single monitor and put mixer, piano roll on different desktops on mac OS?


----------



## chillbot (Sep 22, 2016)

R. Soul said:


> Just ordered one.


Did you get it? Any thoughts?


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 22, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Did you get it? Any thoughts?


I did get it and took it out of the packaging, but haven't got around to actually use it yet.


----------



## mac (Sep 22, 2016)

Magic mouse for me too. Tried everything from trackpads to wacom tablets. The magic mouse and using gestures to zoom and scroll in logic makes it head and shoulders above everything else. I also have quite small hands though, so I can understand someone with shovel hands not getting on quite so well with it.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a live performance mouse with 9 buttons.
Dark Laser technology patent with 1600 dpi.
Basically use a button for password.
Others for screensets.

Performance MX By Logitech.
Great for HTPC, as well as fast workflow when programming.

Use to use a Shuttle Pro USB with scrub/jog wheel.

MX is great.
Also have a trackball version.
But use a 20 x 15 monoprice mouse pad that sits on my rack.
Since there's no QWERTY I got plenty of room.
But rarely need to touch it.
I hit the password launch Scope DSP, then Bidule, Physis K4 does the rest.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 23, 2016)

Just upgraded to this baby to be used with my laptop. Logitech Master MX.






It has a bluetooth connectivity (with Win10 at least), so that frees up the USB port compared to my old, and still great, Logitech Performance MX (I had two of them, one for laptop, one for desktop)


----------



## URL (Sep 25, 2016)

Mickey.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 19, 2016)

Not to keep reiterating, but this mouse has changed everything for me. I probably shouldn't say it (knock on wood) but I'm close to pain free after dealing with 10-15 years of repetitive stress injury and carpal tunnel in both hands. I've gone through maybe 20+ mice, trackballs, pens, air mice. I also use a "normal" mouse with my left hand which helps spread the workload around.



In the interest of paying it forward, next two people that PM me their address I will send them this mouse. You have to agree to try it for a week or two though, it takes a bit of getting used to then you never look back.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 19, 2016)

For the record, offer is closed. Sent both mice to PA by sheer coincidence.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't see the type of mouse you use Chillbot, just an Amazon shopping banner link.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 20, 2016)

Search amazon for "anker vertical mouse" should be the first one that comes up. In the US it's a steal at 19.99.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Nov 20, 2016)

OK, I've not used that one but definitely recommend switching to a vertical mouse. I've also suffered every conceivable RSI and I now use an Evoulent vertical mouse.


----------

